# Moose 6ft blade fix



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Friend needed his blade fixed for his kawasaki 750 side by side . He didnt know to watch for wear on the edge and flip it when close . He got the end holes gone and next in super worn or part gone . 

Got 2 6ft strips of 3" wide x 1/4" thick to make a fix and a new edge . Will weld the repair on 3/4 to 1in lower than old holes and then bolt on the new edge . Tacked the 2 together and drilled the holes so they line up . 

Will tell him in the spring we need to blast and paint the blade as the powder coat is falling off BAD and rust lets snow stick bad and plow bad . 

Found new blade only for 375.00 shipped but few weeks to get here so fix for now will work .


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks like he owes you a steak dinner/'s Thumbs Up


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Funny you say that . He is the owner of the local quicky mart store . . . I am thinking trade deal for few lunch's + parts cost in cash .


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice save.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Delivered back before the storm . 

Weld sections down the face and back side on bottom of old area for wear strip edge. Then 9 5/16 grd8 bolts and lock nuts for edge bolt down . 

Waiting on moose strap kit for winch ti ditch the cable.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

fast / in hurry / dirty fix but yes its solid . in the end it prob should of had a extra few bucks tossed at it for a whole new blade . but it will get him buy for a few more years.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Report is in . 2 thumbs up on the new fix and wear edge on the blade he said it hasnt scraped that good in years .


----------

